# scoprirla



## Old stormo61 (31 Marzo 2008)

ho la certezza del suo trdimento ma non riesco a pizzicarla (maledettamente furba)
il problema è sul posto di lavoro ,ufficio pubblico,aiutatemi a capire oppure datemi dei consigli ciao


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Come fai ad avere la certezza scusa?


----------



## Old stormo61 (31 Marzo 2008)

ha lasciato tracce inequivocabili ,ho fatto l'errore di fargliere notare e ha negato anche l'evidenza, ora si è fatta furba, e non riesco a beccarla.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Marzo 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> ha lasciato tracce inequivocabili ,ho fatto l'errore di fargliere notare e ha negato anche l'evidenza, ora si è fatta furba, e non riesco a beccarla.


Hai bisogno di beccarla per convincerti che la cosa non va più?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2008)

Benvenuto caro amico.

Scoprilra è la punta dell'iceberg. E poi?
Hai pensato al dopo?

Ci sono varie ipotesi: avventura sul lavoro per ravvivare una monotonia quotidiana, grande storia d'amore (difficile). Se lui è single, lei pensa a rifarsi una vita? Se lui è sposato, quasi sicuramente ci pensa lui a toglierle il pensiero. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Nella mia città un'agenzia investigativa pubblica sui giornali un disegnino ripugnante con due paia di piedi sotto un lenzuolo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









A parte tutto, investigatore privato. Costa, ma hai la certezza.

Poi cominciano i problemi del "che fare".

Bacio!


----------



## Old stormo61 (31 Marzo 2008)

grande acutezza, ho sani principi credo nella famiglia ma non sopporto l'inganno , so che ormai non va più, ma perchè non parlarne senza essere falsi e far soffrire chi ti sta accanto?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> grande acutezza, ho sani principi credo nella famiglia ma non sopporto l'inganno , so che ormai non va più, ma perchè non parlarne senza essere falsi e far soffrire chi ti sta accanto?


Se sai che non va piu' non hai bisogno di sapere altro... comunque potresti iniziare tu il discorso...


----------



## Old stormo61 (31 Marzo 2008)

fatto, mi si è rivoltato tutto contro io sono il malato e lei la santa.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> fatto, mi si è rivoltato tutto contro io sono il malato e lei la santa.



Ma non il discorso del tradimento... inizia il discorso di ognuno per i fatti suuoi e ciccia...

Siete sposati? Quanti anni avete?


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Marzo 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> *ha lasciato tracce inequivocabili* ,ho fatto l'errore di fargliere notare e ha negato anche l'evidenza, ora si è fatta furba, e non riesco a beccarla.





stormo61 ha detto:


> grande acutezza, ho sani principi credo nella famiglia ma non sopporto l'inganno , so che ormai non va più, ma perchè non parlarne senza essere falsi e far soffrire chi ti sta accanto?


Prove inequivocabili...intendi sms, ricevute di alberghi, testimonianze di terzi?

Se è così, al di là di beccarla con i piedi sotto le lenzuola con l'altro, perchè non prendi tu l'iniziativa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cosa ancora ti trattiene? Il non volerlo credere e lo sperare che sia tutto un gigantesco equivoco?


Da quanto siete sposati? Figli?


----------



## Old stormo61 (31 Marzo 2008)

sposati 45enni 2 figli sai cosa penso? io ho parlato troppo con lei e questo l'ha messa in guardia.


----------



## Old stormo61 (31 Marzo 2008)

sposati 45enni 2 figli l'iniziative ne ho prese tantissime ,


----------



## Old stormo61 (31 Marzo 2008)

scusate devo andare a mangiare mi collego più tardi


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2008)

*stormo*

Mi pare che tu sappia abbastanza. Non puoi ridurti ad un investigatore privato.
Se lei, pur negando, non fa niente per risollevare il matrimonio...credo che dovrai trarne le  ovvie conseguenze.
Ma ti fa male l'idea del tradimento perchè la ami ancora? O semplicemente è orgoglio ferito.
Se sitratta solo del secondo sentimento, ti suggerirei di non arrovellarti troppo.


----------



## Old lele51 (31 Marzo 2008)

*!!!!!*



stormo61 ha detto:


> sposati 45enni 2 figli sai cosa penso? io ho parlato troppo con lei e questo l'ha messa in guardia.


Se l'hai messa in guardia, sarà tutto più difficile...
Benvenuto e se vuoi un cosiglio, e pensi che sia già tutto finito, prendi la valigia e vattene con lucidità, se cominci a cercare perchè VUOI SAPERE TUTTO... ti ritroverai un inferno del quale è difficile uscirne, allora a te la scelta, l'insanità mentale o la tranquillità di un nuovo inizio.
In bocca al lupo, Lele


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Marzo 2008)

*2 scelte*



stormo61 ha detto:


> ho la certezza del suo trdimento ma non riesco a pizzicarla (maledettamente furba)
> il problema è sul posto di lavoro ,ufficio pubblico,aiutatemi a capire oppure datemi dei consigli ciao


Le scelte sono due

1 accetti quello che e' successo,ti armi di pazienza e volonta' e cerchi di ricostruire il vaso che si e' rotto...

2lasci perdere e la mandi per la sua strada...se e' successo vuol dire che qualcosa non ha funzionato da entrambi le parti...parte della colpa e' sua ma anche tua...cerca di capire cos'hai sbalgliato in modo da non ripetere l'errore con la prossima (ammesso che ci sara' una prossima....)


----------



## Old stormo61 (31 Marzo 2008)

Vi ringrazi tutti della solidaterietà, amo mia moglie, non la lascio senza una prova inequivocabile.
Avete mai avuto la senzazione qualcosa che non và? ok è cominciato tutto così .premetto che lei godeva della massima libertà, era padrona della sua privacy e dei suoi spostamenti,una sera lei era uscita per andare ad un rosario,mi è balzata in testa l'idea di rovistare nae cassetto della sua biancheria intima, senza andare nei particolari vi lascio intendere cosa ho trovato.
Mi sono già autoprocessato sulle mie azioni cercando di dare a tutto ciò che ho poi trovato e scoperto una giustificazione ma tutt'oggi davanti alle sue negazioni sono fermo al palo.
Da tutti voi volevo sapere quali sintomi vi hanno portato a scoprire l'infedeltà cosa avete fatto e come. vi ringrazio di cuore stormo


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazi tutti della solidaterietà, amo mia moglie, non la lascio senza una prova inequivocabile.
> Avete mai avuto la senzazione qualcosa che non và? ok è cominciato tutto così .premetto che lei godeva della massima libertà, era padrona della sua privacy e dei suoi spostamenti,una sera lei era uscita per andare ad un rosario,mi è balzata in testa l'idea di rovistare nae cassetto della sua biancheria intima, senza andare nei particolari vi lascio intendere cosa ho trovato.
> Mi sono già autoprocessato sulle mie azioni cercando di dare a tutto ciò che ho poi trovato e scoperto una giustificazione ma tutt'oggi davanti alle sue negazioni sono fermo al palo.
> Da tutti voi volevo sapere quali sintomi vi hanno portato a scoprire l'infedeltà cosa avete fatto e come. vi ringrazio di cuore stormo


Godeva della massima libertà...e la usava per andare al Rosario? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Santa Paletta!!!!


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazi tutti della solidaterietà, amo mia moglie, non la lascio senza una prova inequivocabile.
> Avete mai avuto la senzazione qualcosa che non và? ok è cominciato tutto così .premetto che lei godeva della massima libertà, era padrona della sua privacy e dei suoi spostamenti,una sera lei era uscita per andare ad un rosario,mi è balzata in testa l'idea di rovistare nae cassetto della sua biancheria intima, senza andare nei particolari vi lascio intendere cosa ho trovato.
> Mi sono già autoprocessato sulle mie azioni cercando di dare a tutto ciò che ho poi trovato e scoperto una giustificazione ma tutt'oggi davanti alle sue negazioni sono fermo al palo.
> Da tutti voi volevo sapere quali sintomi vi hanno portato a scoprire l'infedeltà cosa avete fatto e come. vi ringrazio di cuore stormo


Ciao Stormo. Un consiglio? Personalmente ti direi di NON cercarla a tutti i costi quella prova inequivocabile. Dici di amarla, beh, se ti troverai davanti alla sicurezza di un suo tradimento sarà molto ma molto più difficile per voi recuperare il rapporto, perchè tu la odierai, ti sentirai ferito e non crederai più a una sola parola di quello che ti dice.
Invece di continuare ad indagare per scoprire indizi, perchè non parli con lei della vostra crisi? Magari è tutto recuperabile, magari lei davvero non ha una storia!
Dici di esserti già "autoprocessato" e di aver capito cosa può averla allontanata da te...ecco...le tue energie usale per cercare di farle capire che se vi trovate a questo punto la "colpa" è di entrambi...magari lei, non sentendosi accusata e forzata ti dirà la verità...

Ciao


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (31 Marzo 2008)

che hai trovato?



stormo61 ha detto:


> mi è balzata in testa l'idea di rovistare nae cassetto della sua biancheria intima, senza andare nei particolari vi lascio intendere cosa ho trovato.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> che hai trovato?


 
E' quello che mi chiedo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (31 Marzo 2008)

se hai trovato biancheria di lei con strane secrezioni, stai attento a dirlo. a me mi hanno lapidato, anche se continuo a pensare che non ci sia nulla di male a guardare (chiudo subito l'OT)


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se hai trovato biancheria di lei con strane secrezioni, stai attento a dirlo. a me mi hanno *lapidato*, anche se continuo a pensare che non ci sia nulla di male a guardare (chiudo subito l'OT)


scusa, a parte che trovo davvero asdrubalo che uno controlli le mutande, ma se le secrezioni fossero solo perdite???
oh..ma come state???


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se hai trovato biancheria di lei con strane secrezioni, stai attento a dirlo. a me mi hanno lapidato, anche se continuo a pensare che non ci sia nulla di male a guardare (chiudo subito l'OT)


 
Io la biancheria con strane secrezioni la metto in lavatrice..mica la conservo...a meno che no sia stata con un presidente USA.


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io la biancheria con strane secrezioni la metto in lavatrice..mica la conservo...a meno che no sia stata con un presidente USA.


Stavo per scivere la stessa cosa...
Stormo ha detto che ha frugato nel cassetto della biancheria e non nel cesto della roba sporca (mi vengono i brividi solo a pensare che uno possa arrivare a tanto...)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (31 Marzo 2008)

ti auguro di non essere mai nello stato mentale di dubitare della fedeltà del tuo partner, perchè altrimenti nel cesto della biancheria sporca ci guardi, eccome. 

E poi, non capisco cosa c'è di diverso con il guardare nel cellulare, nelle email o affidarsi a un investigatore. Per me sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ti auguro di non essere mai nello stato mentale di dubitare della fedeltà del tuo partner, perchè altrimenti nel cesto della biancheria sporca ci guardi, eccome.
> 
> E poi, non capisco cosa c'è di diverso con il guardare nel cellulare, nelle email o affidarsi a un investigatore. Per me sono la stessa cosa.


 
Piuttosto che annusare mutande, uno prende il presunto traditore e lo inchioda. Anche non metaforicamente...


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Ebbene sì, si chiamano perdite bianche e sono 'strane' secrezioni biancastre, più o meno chiare ed abbondanti che spesso le donne hanno nel corso del mese. Dipendono dal corpo femminile in generale, dall'ovulazione e/o magari da qualche piccola infezione più nellos pecifico.
Spero di non aver fatto torto a nessuno, casomai mia utocensuro, ditemelo, ma l'ignoranza maschile sul corpo femminile ed una conseguente e non giustificata supponenza mi fanno un pò fumare di rabbia.....


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ti auguro di non essere mai nello stato mentale di dubitare della fedeltà del tuo partner, perchè altrimenti nel cesto della biancheria sporca ci guardi, eccome.
> 
> E poi, non capisco cosa c'è di diverso con il guardare nel cellulare, nelle email o affidarsi a un investigatore. Per me sono la stessa cosa.


se sono in quello stato mollo il colpo .
Per me siete messi malissimo.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Dunque:
punto primo: che hai trovato nel cassetto: le prove o sono inequivocabili (e lei non può negare) o sono indiziarie.... vediamo un pò.
punto secondo: ti sembra che negli ultimi tempi sia cambiata? Nienete più rosario e iscrizione ad un corso di ballo?
punto terzo: se avessi prove inequivocabili, cosa faresti? Immagina di avere foto e lei nega oppure confessa...e poi? Non è facile ricominciare. Hai pensato di stupirla magari offrendole di andare da un consulente matrimoniale? Oppure organizzare un fine settimana solo per voi per ravvivare la situazione e capire dove si sta andando a parare come coppia. Se lei va al rosario vuol dire che è molto religiosa e nel matrimonio crede, quindi anche se tradisce non lo farà a cuor leggero e vorrà lei per prima recuperare...magari potresti dirle che la perdoni, che lo abbia fatto o meno, ma vuoi capire cosa vi sta allontanando per salvare il matrimonio, diversamente, anche senza prove, tu vai via......vediamo cosa sceglie?


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ebbene sì, si chiamano perdite bianche e sono 'strane' secrezioni biancastre, più o meno chiare ed abbondanti che spesso le donne hanno nel corso del mese. Dipendono dal corpo femminile in generale, dall'ovulazione e/o magari da qualche piccola infezione più nellos pecifico.
> Spero di non aver fatto torto a nessuno, casomai mia utocensuro, ditemelo, ma l'ignoranza maschile sul corpo femminile ed una conseguente e non giustificata supponenza mi fanno un pò fumare di rabbia.....


sta a vedere che una si becca una pappina perchè soffre di perdite...


----------



## soleluna80 (31 Marzo 2008)

A riguardo dell'argomento "mutande sporche", sebbene capisca la perdita di razionalità di chi teme un tradimento, devo dire che mi pare alcuanto bizzarro (x essere gentile) andare a controllare perdite che, come dice giustamente Grande, potrebbero essere lì x le ragioni + disparate. 
X quanto invece riguarda Stormo mi chiedo cosa ti abbia dato la certezza del tradimento di tua moglie. Una serie di comportamenti + freddi e distaccati, un atteggiemento sessuale + indifferente, sms, mail? 
Dici che lei nega tutto, ma ni suoi atteggiamenti tu cosa vedi?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (31 Marzo 2008)

*Secondo me...*

E' insonne di seattle sotto mentite spoglie.


----------



## La Lupa (31 Marzo 2008)

Quindi... mutande di vacchetta per tutti!!!



... scusa caro Stormo, si fa per scherzare... facci sapere al più presto cosa hai trovato nei cassetti.

Siamo estremamente curiosi, alcuni voieristi e taluni anche feticisti.


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ti auguro di non essere mai nello stato mentale di dubitare della fedeltà del tuo partner, perchè altrimenti nel cesto della biancheria sporca ci guardi, eccome.
> 
> E poi, non capisco cosa c'è di diverso con il guardare nel cellulare, nelle email o affidarsi a un investigatore. Per me sono la stessa cosa.


Infatti sono la stessa cosa!
Io ho dubitato eccome della fedeltà di mio marito...e infatti ho avuto ragione di farlo!
Ammetto anche di aver guardato una volta nel suo cellulare e mi sono sentita umiliata per averlo fatto...per questo sconsiglio vivamente di ficcare il naso nelle cose altrui...


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti sono la stessa cosa!
> ..


ma come fate a dire che controllare il cell e guardare le mutande sporche è la stessa cosa????


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma come fate a dire che controllare il cell e guardare le mutande sporche è la stessa cosa????


Il nostro amico non ha guardato le mutande sporche, è solo andato probabilmente ad aprire un cassetto dell'armadio in camera da letto.
Sono entrambi delle violazioni della privacy altrui e delle mancanze di rispetto e di fiducia verso l'altro (anche se spesso molto giustificate!!).
Guardare nel cesto delle cose sporche non lo contemplo nemmeno...è da malati mentali!!


----------



## soleluna80 (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma come fate a dire che controllare il cell e guardare le mutande sporche è la stessa cosa????


 
Mah, anche x me è assurdo paragonare le 2 cose!! Insomma le mutande sono le mutande, o si fa parte dei R.I.S. oppure non capisco cosa uno possa trarci....


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> E' insonne di seattle sotto mentite spoglie.


 
eh si il modus operandi è quello


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ti auguro di non essere mai nello stato mentale di dubitare della fedeltà del tuo partner, perchè altrimenti nel cesto della biancheria sporca ci guardi, eccome.
> 
> E poi, non capisco cosa c'è di diverso con il guardare nel cellulare, nelle email o affidarsi a un investigatore. Per me sono la stessa cosa.


Io comunque mi riferivo alle alternative che ha elencato Insonne...


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma come fate a dire che controllare il cell e guardare le mutande sporche è la stessa cosa????


 
le mutande sporche puzzano!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (31 Marzo 2008)

ontologicamente è la stessissima identicissima cosissima!

anzi, spiegami tu la differenza!

comunque chissa che cavolo ha trovato in quel cassetto. magari un vibratore autografato da Rocco Siffredi.




brugola ha detto:


> ma come fate a dire che controllare il cell e guardare le mutande sporche è la stessa cosa????


----------



## soleluna80 (31 Marzo 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Il nostro amico non ha guardato le mutande sporche, è solo andato probabilmente ad aprire un cassetto dell'armadio in camera da letto.
> Sono entrambi delle violazioni della privacy altrui e delle mancanze di rispetto e di fiducia verso l'altro (anche se spesso molto giustificate!!).
> Guardare nel cesto delle cose sporche non lo contemplo nemmeno...è da malati mentali!!


Ma è quello che Insonne ha fatto!!! Non me ne frega nulla di ciò che uno fa nella sua vita provata, anche perchè quando una persona è ossessionata dall'idea del tradimento arriva a fare cose delle quali non andar fiero. Ma che mi si venga a spacciare la pratica delle mutande sporche come normale, beh, quello no!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se hai trovato biancheria di lei con strane secrezioni, stai attento a dirlo. a me mi hanno lapidato, anche se continuo a pensare che non ci sia nulla di male a guardare (chiudo subito l'OT)


 
vai ancora nell'angolo per sta storia 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Il nostro amico non ha guardato le mutande sporche, è solo andato probabilmente ad aprire un cassetto dell'armadio in camera da letto.
> Sono entrambi delle violazioni della privacy altrui e delle mancanze di rispetto e di fiducia verso l'altro (anche se spesso molto giustificate!!).
> Guardare nel cesto delle cose sporche non lo contemplo nemmeno...è da malati mentali!!


scusa ma non  ci vedo tutta 'sta differenza..
e poi se ha visto le secrezioni tanto pulite non erano...
a me sembra fantascienza


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ontologicamente è la stessissima identicissima cosissima!
> 
> anzi, spiegami tu la differenza!
> 
> comunque chissa che cavolo ha trovato in quel cassetto. magari un vibratore autografato da Rocco Siffredi.


Il fatto che manchino gli omini che ridono è preoccupante........ li hai scordati o lo pensi davvero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok, gente, lanciamoci nelle ipotesi: cosa ha trovato nel cassetto? Per me biancheria nuova che non le ha mai visto.....e null'altro!


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma non ci vedo tutta 'sta differenza..
> e poi se ha visto le secrezioni tanto pulite non erano...
> a me sembra fantascienza


Ma scusate, perchè mettete in bocca a stormo cose che non ha detto?
Lui ha semplicemente confessato di essere andato a controllare nel cassetto della moglie!!


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Il fatto che manchino gli omini che ridono è preoccupante........ li hai scordati o lo pensi davvero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ESATTO!!
Lo credo anche io.
Biancheria nuova e mooolto sexy


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (31 Marzo 2008)

che palle co sta storia delle mutande!!!!! ma mo che c'entro io ?!?!?!
mica so il dottor gibò! 

certo che se la tua donna esce la sera, non sai dove è stata (trapparentesi... ma che è un rosario?), le fai l'interrogatorio e non cavi un ragno dal buco perchè lei riesce a farti credere delle cose da fantascienza (a cui tu credi perchè sei troppo innamorato) il tuo equilibrio mentale ne esce alquanto minato. 




Verena67 ha detto:


> eh si il modus operandi è quello





Verena67 ha detto:


> vai ancora nell'angolo per sta storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> che palle co sta storia delle mutande!!!!! ma mo che c'entro io ?!?!?!
> mica so il dottor gibò!
> 
> certo che se la tua donna esce la sera, non sai dove è stata (trapparentesi... ma che è un rosario?), le fai l'interrogatorio e non cavi un ragno dal buco perchè lei riesce a farti credere delle cose da fantascienza (a cui tu credi perchè sei troppo innamorato) il tuo equilibrio mentale ne esce alquanto minato.


In realtà credo che si faccia un rosario prima di un funerale...per qualcuno che è appena morto...


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ontologicamente è la stessissima identicissima cosissima!
> 
> anzi, spiegami tu la differenza!
> 
> comunque chissa che cavolo ha trovato in quel cassetto. magari un vibratore autografato da Rocco Siffredi.


ontologicamente non so che vor dì ma scusami, controllando il cell hai modo (se lei è imbranata) di scoprire sms, chiamate, numeri sospetti.
quando hai ben visto che nelle mutande ci sono macchie, che cavolo  ne sai che non sono perdite pre ciclo? ti giuro che a me pare follia...magari sono io che sono indietro...
e poi a lei cosa dici?? so che mi tradisci perchè ti ho guardato le mutande???


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (31 Marzo 2008)

anche per me è così. 




Grande82 ha detto:


> Il fatto che manchino gli omini che ridono è preoccupante........ li hai scordati o lo pensi davvero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ranatan ha detto:


> ESATTO!!
> Lo credo anche io.
> Biancheria nuova e mooolto sexy


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> che palle co sta storia delle mutande!!!!! ma mo che c'entro io ?!?!?!
> mica so il dottor gibò!
> 
> certo che se la tua donna esce la sera, non sai dove è stata (trapparentesi... ma che è un rosario?), le fai l'interrogatorio e non cavi un ragno dal buco perchè lei riesce a farti credere delle cose da fantascienza (a cui tu credi perchè sei troppo innamorato) il tuo equilibrio mentale ne esce alquanto minato.


In realtà credo che si faccia un rosario prima di un funerale...per qualcuno che è appena morto... penso che ci si ritrovi a casa dei parenti del defunto e si preghi  per lui...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Se trovassi il mio lui a controllare le mutande sporche gli sparerei sto malrovescio... mollato in tronco... ma stiamo scherzando!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (31 Marzo 2008)

bè, se le cose stanno così: per me 10 a uno che lei NON lo tradisce. Durante un lutto si cambia e spesso il partner interpreta male il cambiamento.




Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà credo che si faccia un rosario prima di un funerale...per qualcuno che è appena morto... penso che ci si ritrovi a casa dei parenti del defunto e si preghi per lui...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà credo che si faccia un rosario prima di un funerale...per qualcuno che è appena morto... penso che ci si ritrovi a casa dei parenti del defunto e si preghi  per lui...


Guardate che il rosario si fa tutti i giorni in chiesa prima della messa mattuttina e serale...


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

anzi se non sbaglio si _snocciola..  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardate che il rosario si fa tutti i giorni in chiesa prima della messa mattuttina e serale...


Ah beh, anche, è vero.
E' che non sono molto esperta di chiese...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> anzi se non sbaglio si _snocciola..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto 10 Ave Maria un Padre nostro... per 10 volte... poi un atto di dolore


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Marzo 2008)

*E te credo che non dormi*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se hai trovato biancheria di lei con strane secrezioni, stai attento a dirlo. a me mi hanno lapidato, anche se continuo a pensare che non ci sia nulla di male a guardare (chiudo subito l'OT)


Maremma, ma che zozzoni ci sono in giro??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ma che gente frequenti?? Cambia giro, cambia donne.
A che pro riporre le mutande sporche nei cassetti della biancheria??
Spero che tu ci abbia solo voluto far ridere..


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardate che il rosario si fa tutti i giorni in chiesa prima della messa mattuttina e serale...


E ti pare che lo dovevi dire tu dall'olanda?!?!??!
Ma quale lutto e lutto!
La signora probabilmente va a dire il rosario in chiesa, o tutte le sere o solo in occasioni particolari, cosa che a noi non interessa.
Fatto sta che lui ha aperto il cassetto.
Comunque la biancheria nuova di pizzo è una prova maggiore delle macchie bianche negli slip (ma solo io uso il preservativo? che ovviamente macchie non ne lascia......), ma potrebbe anche aver trovato una nuova scheda telefonica oppure un bigliettino di un ristorante o locale......


----------



## Old pincopallina (31 Marzo 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazi tutti della solidaterietà, amo mia moglie, non la lascio senza una prova inequivocabile.
> Avete mai avuto la senzazione qualcosa che non và? ok è cominciato tutto così .premetto che lei godeva della massima libertà, era padrona della sua privacy e dei suoi spostamenti,una sera lei era uscita per andare ad un rosario,mi è balzata in testa l'idea di rovistare nae cassetto della sua biancheria intima, senza andare nei particolari vi lascio intendere cosa ho trovato.
> Mi sono già autoprocessato sulle mie azioni cercando di dare a tutto ciò che ho poi trovato e scoperto una giustificazione ma tutt'oggi davanti alle sue negazioni sono fermo al palo.
> Da tutti voi volevo sapere quali sintomi vi hanno portato a scoprire l'infedeltà cosa avete fatto e come. vi ringrazio di cuore stormo


idem...sensazione che c'era qualcosa che non andava..ecc...
ho chiesto a mio marito un temporaneo allontanamento per fare chiarezza entrambi...e (sigh) dopo qualche giorno, mentre era già via da casa, pressato da me, ha confessato che aveva un'altra....dicendmi che però la storia era cominciata quando era andato via da casa!!!
ora, dopo quasi due anni di tira e molla vari, stiamo per separarci (tra 20 gg circa :balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	





pp


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E ti pare che lo dovevi dire tu dall'olanda?!?!??!
> Ma quale lutto e lutto!
> La signora probabilmente va a dire il rosario in chiesa, o tutte le sere o solo in occasioni particolari, cosa che a noi non interessa.
> Fatto sta che lui ha aperto il cassetto.
> Comunque la biancheria nuova di pizzo è una prova maggiore delle macchie bianche negli slip (ma solo io uso il preservativo? che ovviamente macchie non ne lascia......), ma potrebbe anche aver trovato una nuova scheda telefonica oppure un bigliettino di un ristorante o locale......


Grande il tuo ragionamento e' logico... ma a me pare una balla...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se trovassi il mio lui a controllare le mutande sporche gli sparerei sto malrovescio... mollato in tronco... ma stiamo scherzando!!!



anche se lo beccassi a guardarmi il cell ma la mutanda analizzata  è troppo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




primo perchè non sarebbe una prova (lo sa anche  la mi nonna) e poi perchè è da ricovero
*Se non hai fiducia in me mi molli senza bisogno di cazzutissime prove.
se hai bisogno di scendere così in basso ho proprio sbagliato uomo.
*


----------



## Old stormo61 (31 Marzo 2008)

calmiamoci ragazzi/e chi ha mai parlato di mutande???????????
ho trovato biancheria intima mai vista sicuramente usata ma non con me
volevo consigli non giudizi.
So che quello che ho fatto non è giusto (e ne sto pagando le conseguenze)
ma se permettete qualche dubbio mi è venuto . Il rosario non centra nulla l'avrei fatto anche se andava a fare la spesa. grazie


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> calmiamoci ragazzi/e chi ha mai parlato di mutande???????????
> ho trovato biancheria intima mai vista sicuramente usata ma non con me
> volevo consigli non giudizi.
> So che quello che ho fatto non è giusto (e ne sto pagando le conseguenze)
> ma se permettete qualche dubbio mi è venuto . Il rosario non centra nulla l'avrei fatto anche se andava a fare la spesa. grazie


ok, che tipo di biancheria? Di pizzo o normale? 
E lei come ha risposto?
Altre prove?


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2008)

*stormo61*



stormo61 ha detto:


> calmiamoci ragazzi/e chi ha mai parlato di mutande???????????
> ho trovato biancheria intima mai vista sicuramente usata ma non con me
> volevo consigli non giudizi.
> So che quello che ho fatto non è giusto (e ne sto pagando le conseguenze)
> ma se permettete qualche dubbio mi è venuto . Il rosario non centra nulla l'avrei fatto anche se andava a fare la spesa. grazie


Se é biancheria intima usata, ma non con te... o é molto datata e non se ne serve più o semplicemente la usa in altre occasioni!!! Insomma senza troppo giri di parole, a te di fiducia non ne resta neppure una briciola, non sarebbe il caso di chiarire con lei?  Tanto qualunque cosa dicesse non risulterebbe convincente e lei, questo, deve saperlo!! Poi saranno fatti suoi su come prenderà la faccenda....
Bruja


----------



## Old stormo61 (31 Marzo 2008)

osè , mi ha incolpato di aver frugato nella sua biancheria , dicendomi che era nuova ed era stata lavata appena comprata, prove nessuna solo indizi,
strani squilli a casa, fiori x ricorrenze, msg di auguri alle 3 di notte. tutte cose apparentemente giustificabili con scuse di comodo.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> osè , mi ha incolpato di aver frugato nella sua biancheria , dicendomi che era nuova ed era stata lavata appena comprata, prove nessuna solo indizi,
> strani squilli a casa, fiori x ricorrenze, msg di auguri alle 3 di notte. tutte cose apparentemente giustificabili con scuse di comodo.


E cos'ha minato la tua fiducia inziale? Cosa è cambiato? 
Il suo modo di fare? La vedevi felice..o invece tormentata?


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2008)

*!!!*



stormo61 ha detto:


> osè , mi ha incolpato di aver frugato nella sua biancheria , dicendomi che era nuova ed era stata lavata appena comprata, prove nessuna solo indizi,
> strani squilli a casa, fiori x ricorrenze, msg di auguri alle 3 di notte. tutte cose apparentemente giustificabili con scuse di comodo.


 
.... TU la scusi?????
Bruja


----------



## Old stormo61 (31 Marzo 2008)

no assolutamente ma perchè non essere chiari? io lo sarei


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2008)

*già*



stormo61 ha detto:


> no assolutamente ma perchè non essere chiari? io lo sarei


Ed é per questo che tu vuoi chiarezza, ma forse a lei stanno bene le cose così come sono e le considera naturali.  Non posso dire che sia  una fedifraga, ma é evidente che avete un problema di comunicazione di coppia...
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Scusa, bru, ma una donna non può andare a dire il rosario durante la settimana mentre la mattina ha una tresca in ufficio e 'starle bene così le cose'.
Cioè, incoerenza d'accordo, ma un pò di problemi te li fai se hai una fede così profonda in certi valori!
Puoi tradire, ma non farlo con leggerezza tale! 
La menzogna la capisco, in certi casi si nega pure l'evidenza, figuriamoci un completo nel cassetto! Ma poi si deve voler risolvere.
Tu stormo cosa vuoi fare? Vuoi risolvere? Perchè se è così i modi ci sono.....
O vuoi le tue certezze? Forse a volte è meglio ignorare la verità se si va verso un percorso comune.....


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2008)

*Stormo*

Mi pare che tu non la voglia sapere la verità.
Smetti di credere alle scuse che ti sembrano di comodo, affrontala, dicendo che hai dei sospetti e che vuoi la verità..smetti di frugare nelle sue cose. Parla chiaro.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Scusa, bru, ma una donna non può andare a dire il rosario durante la settimana mentre la mattina ha una tresca in ufficio e 'starle bene così le cose'.
> Cioè, incoerenza d'accordo, ma un pò di problemi te li fai se hai una fede così profonda in certi valori!
> Puoi tradire, ma non farlo con leggerezza tale!
> La menzogna la capisco, in certi casi si nega pure l'evidenza, figuriamoci un completo nel cassetto! Ma poi si deve voler risolvere.
> ...


 
Una mia amica, religiosissima, sela faceva con il giovane parroco.
Io non l'ho mai detto a nesssuno. Ma era certo che fosse così. Li ho visti.
Continua ad essere felicemente sposata e felicemente impegnata in attività di catechesi.


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2008)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Scusa, bru, ma una donna non può andare a dire il rosario durante la settimana mentre la mattina ha una tresca in ufficio e 'starle bene così le cose'.
> Cioè, incoerenza d'accordo, ma un pò di problemi te li fai se hai una fede così profonda in certi valori!
> Puoi tradire, ma non farlo con leggerezza tale!
> La menzogna la capisco, in certi casi si nega pure l'evidenza, figuriamoci un completo nel cassetto! Ma poi si deve voler risolvere.
> ...


 
Non sia mai che non dia il beneficio di inventario alla fede.... ma é anche vero che nella mia vita ho visto tante di quelle fedi tiepidine, esibite ed esteriori !!!
Diciamo che nel proprio cassetto della biancheria intima ci dovrebbe essere un po' di libertà e privacy, ma se un uomo arriva a curiosarci, per negativa che sia la faccenda, un motivo di melessere lo ha.  Tanto vale parlarne e chiarire, e se dall'altra parte c'é solo indignazione e silenzio, il sospetto che sia strumentale a me verrebbe!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

> stormo61 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vi ringrazi tutti della solidaterietà, amo mia moglie, non la lascio senza una prova inequivocabile.
> ...


 
la prova?


ho rovistato nel cellulare.

Mi pento?

manco per niente. ha negato per anni e poi l'ho beccato quando non ne potevo piu'.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la prova?
> 
> 
> ho rovistato nel cellulare.
> ...


e senza prova avresti chiuso?


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ti auguro di non essere mai nello stato mentale di dubitare della fedeltà del tuo partner, perchè altrimenti nel cesto della biancheria sporca ci guardi, eccome.
> 
> E poi, non capisco cosa c'è di diverso con il guardare nel cellulare, nelle email o affidarsi a un investigatore. Per me sono la stessa cosa.


 
ma sei fuori? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ma ti pare che una mutanda puo' costituire una prova?

Sei un biologo analista? controlli i dna..


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e senza prova avresti chiuso?


 
eravamo in crisi da anni e anni, grande.

quello che ha distrutto tutto non è stata l'infedeltà, ma tutto il resto...il non essere o il non voler essere capace di ricostruire facendo qualche sforzetto verso di me.

uomo particolarmente egocentrico. Storia lunga da raccontare.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Scusa, bru, ma una donna non può andare a dire il rosario durante la settimana mentre la mattina ha una tresca in ufficio e 'starle bene così le cose'.
> Cioè, incoerenza d'accordo, ma un pò di problemi te li fai se hai una fede così profonda in certi valori!
> Puoi tradire, ma non farlo con leggerezza tale!
> La menzogna la capisco, in certi casi si nega pure l'evidenza, figuriamoci un completo nel cassetto! Ma poi si deve voler risolvere.
> ...


Grande, con tutto il rispetto per la moglie del nostro amico che non conosco...non fidarti di queste apparenze, non è la fede che rafforza la consapevolezza, è l'inconsapevolezza o la debolezza..come la vogliamo chiamare... che va cercando la fede per rafforzarsi, spesso, invano.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu non la voglia sapere la verità.
> Smetti di credere alle scuse che ti sembrano di comodo, affrontala, dicendo che hai dei sospetti e che vuoi la verità..smetti di frugare nelle sue cose. Parla chiaro.


iris. tu hai ragione, cosi farei pure io e pure tu.


ma spesso anzi, sempre, le bugie piu' forti arrivano dai soggetti piu' deboli..e lo sai...

comunque non ho ancora capito se di mutanda trattasi o di altro.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eravamo in crisi da anni e anni, grande.
> 
> quello che ha distrutto tutto non è stata l'infedeltà, ma tutto il resto...il non essere o il non voler essere capace di ricostruire facendo qualche sforzetto verso di me.
> 
> uomo particolarmente egocentrico. Storia lunga da raccontare.


quello che intendevo 'provare' è che l'infedeltà è stata la spinta e sapere era necessario per te per chiudere, ma l'avresti fatto ugualemnte. Invece stormo non vuole chiudere, vuole capire, allora è meglio concentrarsi sul dialogo per la ricostruzione che sulla ricerca della distruzione!


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quello che intendevo 'provare' è che l'infedeltà è stata la spinta e sapere era necessario per te per chiudere, ma l'avresti fatto ugualemnte. Invece stormo non vuole chiudere, vuole capire, allora è meglio concentrarsi sul dialogo per la ricostruzione che sulla ricerca della distruzione!












 si. assolutamente vero. ma è legittimo se vuole saperlo comunque.


probabilmente lui aveva il sospetto, lei negava in continuazione..e poi..track.


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2008)

Per fortuna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non ci sono peli in giro  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















... e poi sempre con queste mutande UFFFA', buttatele


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si. assolutamente vero. ma è legittimo se vuole saperlo comunque.
> 
> 
> probabilmente lui aveva il sospetto, lei negava in continuazione..e poi..track.


non contesto la 'ricerca di prove', ma il fatto che sapere possa essere risolutivo.
Quanto alla ricerca, io personalmente non mi scandalizzo se il mio lui legge il cell o guarda nel cassetto della biancheria, quello che mi offende davvero è la ricerca di prove non risolutive. Mi spiego: se pensi che ti tradisco assumi un investigatore e seguimi, guarda nell'agenda per trovare lettere, spia le mail o il cell; se hai solo un vago sospetto guardarmi negli slip non farà che confermare il sospetto ma senza dare prove certe per il discorso delle perdite e quello lo trovo umiliante, una mancanza di coraggio, un voler confermare senza sapere la verità.


----------



## Old alesera (31 Marzo 2008)

*.......*

io penso che se un uomo / una donna vuole sapere.. ci mette poco....

sempre che lo voglia sapere


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Grande, con tutto il rispetto per la moglie del nostro amico che non conosco...non fidarti di queste apparenze, non è la fede che rafforza la consapevolezza, è l'inconsapevolezza o la debolezza..come la vogliamo chiamare... che va cercando la fede per rafforzarsi, spesso, invano.


 
sicuramente si puo' aver fede e tradire.

Ma penso anche che una persona con una profonda consapevolezza anche spirituale non cammini a lungo in acque melmose...prima o poi, seppur per tentativi, troverà la foza per tirarsene fuori!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Una mia amica, religiosissima, sela faceva con il giovane parroco.
> Io non l'ho mai detto a nesssuno. Ma era certo che fosse così. Li ho visti.
> Continua ad essere felicemente sposata e felicemente impegnata in attività di catechesi.


 
sai che ti dico?
non mi scandalizzo.

Siamo tutti esseri umani, e tutti abbiamo limiti e fragilità.

Io so che il mio parroco è amicissimo di una bella signora che frequento anch'io.

Che dire? Se è solo amicizia, ben venga. Senno' sono fatti loro. Lui è un ottimo parroco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non sarei certo io a gettare pietre.

Bacio!


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Non sarei certo io a gettare pietre.*
> 
> Bacio!


ci penso io.....lapidiamo il pretaccio!!!!


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sai che ti dico?
> non mi scandalizzo.
> 
> Siamo tutti esseri umani, e tutti abbiamo limiti e fragilità.
> ...


 
Non mi scandalizzo neanche io. In fondo la signora è grande e vaccinata. Mi preoccuperei se fosse un pedofilo.
Io non getto pietre...certo non è che ne esca bene, nè come uomo,nè come parroco...mi fa un pò pena il marito che li segue ignaro a tuttele processioni.
Ma contenti loro.....


----------



## Old stormo61 (1 Aprile 2008)

ciaooooo ragazzi ci siete?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Aprile 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> calmiamoci ragazzi/e chi ha mai parlato di mutande???????????
> ho trovato biancheria intima mai vista sicuramente usata ma non con me
> volevo consigli non giudizi.
> So che quello che ho fatto non è giusto (e ne sto pagando le conseguenze)
> ma se permettete qualche dubbio mi è venuto . Il rosario non centra nulla l'avrei fatto anche se andava a fare la spesa. grazie


Per me non significa nulla.
Comprare e indossare biancheria anche bella non comporta necessariamente indossarla per un uomo...o, anche se fosse, che l'uomo in questione ...la veda realmente.


----------



## Bruja (1 Aprile 2008)

*oddio*



Iris ha detto:


> Non mi scandalizzo neanche io. In fondo la signora è grande e vaccinata. Mi preoccuperei se fosse un pedofilo.
> Io non getto pietre...certo non è che ne esca bene, nè come uomo,nè come parroco...mi fa un pò pena il marito che li segue ignaro a tuttele processioni.
> Ma contenti loro.....


 
Più che contenti loro diciamo contenti gli altri, perché dubito che il marito, sapendo, sarebbe contento...
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non mi scandalizzo neanche io. In fondo la signora è grande e vaccinata. Mi preoccuperei se fosse un pedofilo.
> Io non getto pietre...certo non è che ne esca bene, nè come uomo,nè come parroco...mi fa un pò pena il marito che li segue ignaro a tuttele processioni.
> Ma contenti loro.....


 
attenzione, non ho nessuna conferma o chiacchiera al riguardo. E' solo un 'amicizia.
Chiamalo un sestissimo senso, ma probabilmente sbagliato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Era solo per dire che se anche fosse...capirei. Da quel che ho capito il marito di lei è molto distante.

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> attenzione, non ho nessuna conferma o chiacchiera al riguardo. E' solo un 'amicizia.
> Chiamalo un sestissimo senso, ma probabilmente sbagliato
> 
> 
> ...


Mhhhh...colpa del tradito mò?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mica cambierai sponda ora eh!!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> ciaooooo ragazzi ci siete?


Più o meno noi si.....e tu?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ancora non si è ben capito cosa vorresti davvero scoprire, se lei ti tradisce o se ti sia sbagliato tu...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh...colpa del tradito mò?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 macchè.

E' che penso sia una bella amicizia "consolatoria".

Non so, non mi sento di spararci sopra. Mi piacciono entrambi.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

io mi ero follemente innamorata di un prete anni fa.
mi ero messa in testa di farmi suora per amore suo.
Don Norberto. Lo ricordo ancora...
più che suora missionaria.
c'ho sempre avuto la vocazione


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi ero follemente innamorata di un prete anni fa.
> mi ero messa in testa di farmi suora per amore suo.
> Don Norberto. Lo ricordo ancora...
> più che suora missionaria.
> c'ho sempre avuto la vocazione


NO!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Mavafffancul ...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che modi!!!


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che modi!!!


Che aspirazioni!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Aprile 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> io mi ero follemente innamorata di un prete anni fa.
> mi ero messa in testa di farmi suora per amore suo.
> Don Norberto. Lo ricordo ancora...
> più che suora missionaria.
> c'ho sempre avuto la vocazione


 

naaaa..troppo interessante sta cosa.


apri un therad e racconta..cosi ci raccontiamo insieme...pure io ne ho unain merito.


oggi pero'  agnostica di terzo grado.


pero' sullo scrittoio dal quale scrivo , su un castello di gesso, ho un rosario che mi è stato regalato..ed è un segno al quale sono affezionata.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> naaaa..troppo interessante sta cosa.
> 
> 
> apri un therad e racconta..cosi ci raccontiamo insieme...pure io ne ho unain merito.
> ...


Avrà influito quell'esperienza?


----------



## Bruja (2 Aprile 2008)

*Badessa*

Cari confratelli e consorelle, cerchiamo di non raccontare cose blasfeme!!!
Qui va a finire che al posto dell'indulgenza plenaria mi fanno chiudere il Convento per indecenza plenaria.... discrezione....a  cosa credete serva la clausura... i panni ce li laviamo dentro al chiostro!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Badessa

x Feddy
Non ho capito, nel convento sei addetto al portone e solo con o pèellegrini puoi trrasgredire il voto del silenzio, quindi non fare la perpetua !!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cari confratelli e consorelle, cerchiamo di non raccontare cose blasfeme!!!
> Qui va a finire che al posto dell'indulgenza plenaria mi fanno chiudere il Convento per indecenza plenaria.... discrezione....a cosa credete serva la clausura... i panni ce li laviamo dentro al chiostro!!!
> 
> 
> ...


IL voto del silenzio....?!?!?Ma quando??? Ma chi???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi licenzio subito!!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Aprile 2008)

*Ecco qua!!!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> IL voto del silenzio....?!?!?Ma quando??? Ma chi???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se si aveva un dubbio, adesso lo abbiamo fugato!! 
Va bene, non sia mai che il chiostro non sia comprensivo con le esigenze personali lecite ....  ti farò tenere la redazione de "L'Osservatore del Convento".... ma mi raccomando, occhio che non siamo attrezzati per le querele!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Badessa


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Avrà influito quell'esperienza?


No freddi...è che fondametalmente la Fede è un dono, almeno cosi  si dice comunemente,  e io non riesco a trovare prove che mi rassicurino in questa ideologia...anzi....


----------



## Old Zuzù (5 Aprile 2008)

*a me pare tutta na fregnaccia*

ma dai...ma quale donna fedifraga tiene nei cassetti biancheria sexy mai fatta vedere al marito...
squilli di msg alle 3.. uno forse, il primo... poi si disattiva il segnale di sms ricevuto..
...i fiori, il rosario... ma dai..

non è che sei uno di quegli uomini con pulsioni cuckold che fantastica su possibili relazioni extraconiugali della moglie per trarne godimento?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2008)

Zuzù ha detto:


> ma dai...ma quale donna fedifraga tiene nei cassetti biancheria sexy mai fatta vedere al marito...
> squilli di msg alle 3.. uno forse, il primo... poi si disattiva il segnale di sms ricevuto..
> ...i fiori, il rosario... ma dai..
> 
> non è che sei uno di quegli uomini con pulsioni cuckold che fantastica su possibili relazioni extraconiugali della moglie per trarne godimento?


E' tutto possibile.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2008)

Zuzù ha detto:


> ma dai...ma quale donna fedifraga tiene nei cassetti biancheria sexy mai fatta vedere al marito...
> squilli di msg alle 3.. uno forse, il primo... poi si disattiva il segnale di sms ricevuto..
> ...i fiori, il rosario... ma dai..
> 
> non è che sei uno di quegli uomini con pulsioni cuckold che fantastica su possibili relazioni extraconiugali della moglie per trarne godimento?


 

mah...anche a me è venuto il dubbio della fregnaccia...ma si sa mai...


----------



## Old aggiorni (7 Aprile 2008)

stormo61 ha detto:


> grande acutezza, ho sani principi credo nella famiglia ma non sopporto l'inganno , so che ormai non va più, ma perchè non parlarne senza essere falsi e far soffrire chi ti sta accanto?


se se ne parla, poi si sta comunque male.
è quello che è successo a me - a questo giro parte lesa - e non è per niente piacevole.
il che mi ha confermato una mia vecchia convinzione: se fai qualcosa per distrarti, fallo e basta. Se non è importante, se è solo sesso, fallo e taci. Se è importante, parlane quando è il momento di chiudere la vecchia situazione.


----------

